# what does a 4 pound rabbit look like?



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I know this sounds crazy, but what does a 4 pound rabbit look like. does anyone have a picture of one.Maybe in a wire cage. You could tell me how big the cage is so I could get some idea on the size of the rabbit.
i would take one to the store to have it weighed but I think the manager would have a problem.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

SquashNut said:


> I know this sounds crazy, but what does a 4 pound rabbit look like. does anyone have a picture of one.Maybe in a wire cage. You could tell me how big the cage is so I could get some idea on the size of the rabbit.
> i would take one to the store to have it weighed but I think the manager would have a problem.


I bet the store owner would sell you 2 somethings that weighs 4# each. Then go home and make a teeter-totter from something and find the balancing point. Now replace one of the 4# items with the rabbit. If it balances, the bun is 4#. If not, depending on if the bun goes up or down, you can tell if its heavier or lighter. 
Now is that crazy, or what???  
Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Before I got a proper scale, I used a Normark Fish scale. It is digital, and runs off of a 9 volt battery and is small enough to fit into a tackle box. Weighs up to 15 lbs. Actually, thats what we weighed our 3rd and 4th child with when they were born here at home (wrapped them in a towel to weigh, then subtracted the weight of the towel).


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Clifford said:


> Before I got a proper scale, I used a Normark Fish scale. It is digital, and runs off of a 9 volt battery and is small enough to fit into a tackle box. Weighs up to 15 lbs. Actually, thats what we weighed our 3rd and 4th child with when they were born here at home (wrapped them in a towel to weigh, then subtracted the weight of the towel).


 Gee- a fish scale is how my mother-in-law's sibling got weighed in the wilds of Alaska!!!

I think a 4 pound rabbit would be approximately the size of a cantelope--

( I said size, not weight)

Terry


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Our bathroom scale is digital and while it is not sensitive enough to small weights to put a rabbit on it and see if it weighs four pounds, I *can* weigh myself, then weigh myself holding a rabbit and subtract the difference.

This is how I weigh my garden produce. It's close enough for a general idea. Supposedly to the tenth of a pound.


----------

